# ENVE Sweep Bar Weight and Pictures



## alexworthy (Feb 6, 2012)

Claimed weight was 175 grams for the full 700mm ENVE sweep mountain bike handlebar. Mine came in at 173.3 grams. (image showing weight in LBS)



















I swapped out the stock Orbea OCIII 600mm bar weighing in at 167g. Love the width for my monkey arms. Now I need new cables and front housing, as the front is too short.


----------



## alexworthy (Feb 6, 2012)

If you are interested in my purchasing decision (design, price, width, weight, made in usa) go here for more information: http://forums.mtbr.com/9872403-post6.html

I got an excel sheet in there!


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

Seems a bit heavy for a flat. But I guess they do last for awhile and have a nice warranty.


----------



## pernfilman (May 24, 2007)

ginsu2k said:


> Seems a bit heavy for a flat. But I guess they do last for awhile and have a nice warranty.


The construction is thick, I cut mine down quite a bit as I do not prefer the super wide bar set up. A lot of manufacturers go thick just on the ends for bar end use and then go thinner on the lay up, ENVE's are thick through out. You definitely put on some grams for that. However I found that these are much more durable to abuse from hitting trees with that thicker construction.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

My ENVE sweep bars do not have enough sweep for my tastes. You think the Risers will offer any more sweep?


----------



## alexworthy (Feb 6, 2012)

ginsu2k said:


> Seems a bit heavy for a flat. But I guess they do last for awhile and have a nice warranty.


The 173 gram ENVE bars are not the lightest, but while that is important, it wasn't a big factor for me. Enve's brand, logo on the front of my bike won me over, and the very few extra grams (25g at most) was not a big deal. If weight is paramount Easton's EC70 XC Wide 685mm, 150g for $110, or Niners RDO 710mm, 156g for $199 are good picks.

I guess I started out wanting Niner's RDO bar, but the price kept me away, $160 for the ENVE was already tweaking my eye a bit.


----------



## briscoelab (Oct 27, 2006)

If you are looking for more sweep, you can get a Salsa carbon bar in 11deg, but they are only 640 or 660mm (I always forget which). 

The Syntace Vector carbon low rise only has 10mm of rise and is a 12deg bar. I love the sweep on that one. 

I think the Niner RDO bar has a little better ride feel (ie not as stiff) than the Enve, but I own and enjoy both.


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

briscoelab, right on - will be trying the vector 10 12 degree real soon!!!


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

illnacord said:


> briscoelab, right on - will be trying the vector 10 12 degree real soon!!!


Thomson makes 12 degree bars now too (well contracts them).


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

Sold out! The 12 degree titanium bars sound awesome!


----------



## alexworthy (Feb 6, 2012)

*crush it!*



briscoelab said:


> ...I think the Niner RDO bar has a little better ride feel (ie not as stiff) than the Enve, but I own and enjoy both.


Formally test rode the bar yesterday, and I agree, the bar is stiff, great for the fast high torque speed racers out there. I felt a lot faster (maybe STABLE is a better word) in sprints, being able to really torque on the bar. Look into this if you want to *CRUSH* or elsewhere if you want *CUSH.*


----------

